# Raindhadow 1509 and avet sx mc. What's it worth?



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I have an opportunity to buy this rod and reel for $350. Not a huge fan of the Avets, but I've heard good things about the 1509. This one was built by Mr. Pruitt at TW's a few years ago. Rod needs a butt cap. Is it worth it? Seems like a good deal and would make a backup/loaner set up. What do you guys think?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

RS 1509 used about 200 to 225 avg used price 
Avet SX mc 135 to 175 avg used price


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks. Seemed like a reasonable deal. I just have no experience with the 1509.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I believe avet will completely service the reel and send it back to you like new for $40. ..


----------

